# How long is your estimate good for ?



## See Services (Jul 24, 2007)

When you do an estimate how long do you typically note that the prices are good for? On one hand I think short time b/c don't want the homeowner mulling it over forever. On the other hand i want them to have enough time to make a decision.


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

14 days


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

My estimates are good forever 
Just some terms change...

Was 30 days...now 15 days..why? The price of copper is highly volatile. 
Sure I could add clauses about "price escalation", but why?
Either they want it done..or they don't...if they can't decide "when", that's fine ~ I'll write up a new number "when" they are ready to sign.

I had a GC put me in a holding pattern for 6 months - he's paying heavily now. Had he signed and given me the deposit last November, he would have saved about 20%.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Usually thirty days, sometimes I put something in there about escalating prices.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

30 days with a clause about escallating material prices.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

30 days or 24 hours, depending when they want it painted 
and how busy we are


----------



## Kevin75 (Oct 7, 2007)

60 days...but from the looks of everyone's comments...I'll be changing it!


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

10 days with a clause regarding material expense if the client delays the project.

Dave


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

30 days but I'm flexible on that depending on circumstance.


----------



## American Paint (Dec 14, 2004)

I give 10 days. I gave a bid in Nov ( Last year)for some exterior work told him this price was good for winter rates only. He calls me in the spring to do the job ,I charged $300 more to do the job , he was put off but called me to do the job at my new price in just a few days. He tried to play me and lost, GET YOUR PRICE.
AP


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I have always used thirty days as a stale date, Almost all my clients close within a week or two anyway or not at all.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I write in 7 days, because if they don't make up their mind within a week, they are looking for something that I did not convey to them that I could solve.

I don't hold up getting a signed contract if they decide after 7 days, but I think it makes them feel the sense of urgency.

When they say, but so and so gives 30 days, I would just ask if the 2 written specifications were identical. They are not. 

Would you prefer to have your home imporovement done to less than manufacturers specifications? See, thats why you only need one week to decide and actually, you probably already have made up most of your decision right now, but just want to think about it.

There can be the, but we don't have the entire amount available right now. Then we switch to the various payment term possibilities.

If you do your pre-positioning properly and then follow up with the most detailed cover everything type of proposal specifications, they should be signing with you that evening or the next. Offer an incentive to decide this evening.

Ed


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

14 days is in the estimate but I usually can honor it for 2 months. Most of the prices I deal with only change price in January. Its odd but thats what they do with the composite decking stuff. If they call back after a month or 2 asking about it I usually say " well let me double check the numbers and get back to you." I call them back a few hours later and say " Yup, we can still do it for that price." They usually like hearing that.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

at the bottom of my estimates it says:
_estimate is valid for up to six months after date of submittal. work started after six months subject to cost revision and approval by all parties_

My customers usually accept or reject a proposal in a timely fashion. Many times after accepting my bid, there are delays beyond the control of them or me, such as wallpaper back ordered or delays in remodeling. 

As far as deciding on my proposal, I am sure my customers do not like being pressured into a sale anymore than I do. If after a week I have not received either an acceptance or rejection, I will give them a "friendly" reminder that I have not heard from them.


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

10 days. I've run into a problem before and thank god for 10 days.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

30 days, but if the numbers still work, I'll stick with it. I've got some commercial clients who need time to process the proposals through whatever systems and such, they get the 30 days also, and usually use it all.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

American Paint said:


> I give 10 days. I gave a bid in Nov ( Last year)for some exterior work told him this price was good for winter rates only. He calls me in the spring to do the job ,I charged $300 more to do the job , he was put off but called me to do the job at my new price in just a few days. He tried to play me and lost, GET YOUR PRICE.
> AP


:thumbsup:, good for you, i can relate


----------

